# Updating Firmware on Pioneer Elite VSX-92TXH



## BleedingStar (Feb 3, 2008)

I know it is possible to update the firmware, but I have no idea how to do it or where to find it. I have heard rumor of an update, but am unable to find anything on Pioneer's website. 

I am really hoping they can add the new THX Loudness Plus technology... but i doubt it.


----------



## BleedingStar (Feb 3, 2008)

Actually... looks like the 92 doesn't have an ethernet port... only the 94, so not sure if there is really much of a way to do an update myself... maybe it has to be taken in to a dealer?


----------

